# BCBS billing for 2 return to surgery in one day



## cristywitcher@gmail.com (Jan 11, 2012)

I am trying to bill to bcbs of louisiana for a patient who had 00840 as his primary procedure then returned to the OR two more times the same day due to complications from the surgery. BCBS is denying one of the surgeries for global. How do i get around this? Please help


----------



## JudyW (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you using the correct modifiers for the take backs and correct dx as to way the patient was taking back to the or?  Need more information before I can help.  Please fill free to contact me if I can be of any help to you.


----------



## cristywitcher@gmail.com (Jan 12, 2012)

The dx for both return to the or's is post op bleeding. We actually got those paid bcbs is denying the primary procedure for global. We have been fighting with them for 6 months. The primary and 3x to the or have the same procedure code. Trying to think of a new way to approach it. And they won't accept any modifiers on the main procedure.


----------

